# after dinner smoke



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

after a bountiful feast of crab and a T-bone I finished dinner off with a san cristobal


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

mmm.... sounds like a good evening.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I just got done watch the Deadliest Catch... how fitting..  Smoke looks just as good as those crab legs..


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

steak and crab legs....YUMMY

That is two thirds of a hat trick


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

a very nice night indeed:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

B-u-t-ful!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Was the Cristobal as good as it looks--no doubt the feast was delicious--Nice!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

How was the smoke bud? Both look outstanding, dinner and the smoke!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

NIce and that SCDH is one of my favs!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats living right there


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow nice looking catch ,both the food and the cigar.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

manwhat a spread...im hungry


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Crab Legs and Isom's --Man thats livin large


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Now that's how to do it!! Very nice!!*


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW....that looks very nice! especially since it's lunch time!!! lol


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow looks like a great time


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> NIce and that SCDH is one of my favs!


I just started smoking them and I'm already in love.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

one of the most underrated smokes coming out of cuba, very nice!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a killer night all around!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a song cam up in my heat

I like to party, party! I like to... party! :lol:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Great looking set up my friend.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Got one resting right now. Now if I just had some crablegs................


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a great feast!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> steak and crab legs....YUMMY
> 
> That is two thirds of a hat trick


I'd say the ISOM was the third third to make that a trifecta! Helluva a meal and dessert.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice - very tasty - Great meal with a great finish.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

talk about a perfect evening!!


----------

